

Chrome OS - When pull is better than push - hymanroth
http://lmframework.com/blog/2009/07/chrome

======
nazgulnarsil
_Even if a user knows that you can’t put a ‘person’ into a folder containing
‘places’, the operating system doesn’t – it’s just data_

I think there is a major innovation to be had here. currently tagging is just
used to make searching for files you've saved easier. i envision a system
where the software knows how certain tags interact (and learns new ways via
usage) and suggests connections for you. think of the netflix algorithm, but
working to suggest ways to automatically organize your data on your desktop.

~~~
hymanroth
I was thinking more in terms of an open semantic dictionary containing the
top-level concepts most often used by SN and business.

The key point is that it should be open to all applications.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
which is why I think it would only be implementable at the OS level. without
universal integration the usefulness drops off too quickly.

~~~
hymanroth
But that was the whole point of the post! The OS is no longer the platform -
the browser is. We both seem to agree on the need for an open interoperability
layer - we just don't seem to agree on where it should go :-)

------
ntoshev
Google OS is not about allowing people to do things they couldn't do before on
the web, it's about removing friction from getting online. Google has many
other initiatives to make a better Web - like NaCl. Semantic web is obviously
not on their priority list, maybe because they are evil, but more likely
because they don't think that vision could work.

~~~
hymanroth
The semantic aspect was only a part of a wider notion of an interoperability
layer which can be rolled-out whilst the 'web platform' is still in its
formative phase.

------
electromagnetic
Article Summary: Not much is known about Chrome OS, speculation follows with
criticism of Chrome OS being the wrong tactic despite not knowing what
Google's angle is with Chrome OS yet.

~~~
hymanroth
One of the key points of the post is that the browser is the platform, not the
OS - so, regardless of the specific details of Chrome OS, it can't do much to
improve the platform.

------
rms
Summary: Instead of making the first web operating system, Google should have
made the idealized semantic web.

~~~
hymanroth
That's a bit off base, and Google is not making a web OS.

What was wrong with the original summary: instead of pushing users into using
web apps, big G should pull them in with better ones?

------
TweedHeads
Innovation is welcome in any front.

If they decide to design an electric roadster, I'll support them even if Tesla
complains with a barrage of payperpost.

Kudos to Google.

